# Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?



## PCGH_Raff (22. Januar 2016)

*Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ahoi,

es ist wieder an der Zeit, die aktuellen Preisgewohnheiten abzufragen. Wie viel Geld gebt ihr *gewöhnlich* für eine Grafikkarte aus? Wenn das von Mal zu Mal schwankt, nennt bitte den Preisbereich, der am ehesten zutrifft. 2015 sah's so aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...ibst-du-fuer-eine-grafikkarte-aus-2015-a.html

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Tja, gute Frage. Bisher war mein Maximum 350 €. Dabei werde ich es im wesentlichen belassen, auch wenn es warscheinlich wieder schwer wird in dieser Preisspanne ein sinnvolles upgrade zu finden.

[X]351 bis 400 Euro


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] 351 bis 400 Euro

Ich habe mir eigentlch immer die x70er Reihen von Nvidia geholt, aber die nächste wird mal was dickeres ala x80TI.


----------



## DaHell63 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[X]mehr als 700 Euro 
Wenn ich der Meinung bin das es für mich lohnt , bin ich auch bereit soviel auszugeben


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Da ich auf den großen Polaris warte wird es erstmal ne 380X für 250€.


----------



## Jimiblu (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] nichts, da ich mit meiner 390 zufrieden bin. Andere dinge haben grad Vorrang


----------



## -H1N1- (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Nichts, weil ich mit meiner 980Ti noch gut dabei bin (und außerdem wollte ich einfach nur klicken).


----------



## Combi (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

mehr als 700 euro.

habe lange mit dem upgrade gewartet.
bin von einer gtx780 hydro copper (840 euro),auf eine gtx980ti für 750 euro gewechselt.
wegen den unverschämten preisen,habe ich so lange mit dem upgrade gewartet.
3-4 jahre ruhe müssen es sein.als nächstes ist irgendwann cpu,ram und mobo dran.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Die Frage ist "blöd", weil es immer ein Abwägen zwischen Leistung und Preis ist. Prinzipiell halte ich 300,-€ für genug, wenn es um den reinen Spielerechner geht, da bekommt man einen guten KOmpromiss zwische n Leistung und Preis, aktuell halt GTX 970 oder R9-390. Ressourcen sind immer begrenzt und es gibt sinnvollere Arten des Verprassens. Aber gute Karten, wie damals die R9-295X haben mich natürlich gereizt, dann geht da auch mal Geld für hin. Weiter haben viele von uns viele Rechner, die andere Grafikkarten bekommen oder gar nur die Onboard Grafik nutzen.


----------



## ColorMe (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Die 980Ti kam ja um die 700€ - 35€ Cashback aber doch für die Leistung voll i.O.


----------



## -Ultima- (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[X]151 bis 200 Euro


----------



## Valkyrie_IV (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] 351 bis 400 Euro.

Um ein größeres Budget für meine nächste Grafikkarte rechtfertigen zu können spiele ich einfach zu wenig, doch für den neuen WQHD-Monitor reicht die jetzige GTX 960 nur bedingt aus. Also *muss* etwas besseres gekauft werden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ein paar Leute haben die Frage nicht verstanden. Es geht nicht darum, was ihr heute oder morgen ausgeben würdet, obwohl ihr schon bestens versorgt seid. Da gibt natürlich jeder 0 Euro an. Es geht darum, in welchem Preissegment ihr euch gewöhnlich umseht und dann kauft.



Jimiblu schrieb:


> [x] nichts, da ich mit meiner 390 zufrieden bin. Andere dinge haben grad Vorrang



[x] 301 bis 350 Euro              (vermutlich)


-H1N1- schrieb:


> Nichts, weil ich mit meiner 980Ti noch gut dabei bin (und außerdem wollte ich einfach nur klicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



[x] 601 bis 700 Euro              (vermutlich)

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BikeRider (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Nichts 
Meine GTX 670 wird noch ein wenig halten müssen.
Dx12 wäre für mich kein Grund, mir eine neue Grafikkarte anzuschaffen. 
Falls Vulkan eine neue Karte voraussetzen würde, würd ich nachdenken, mir eine neue zu kaufen.


----------



## HisN (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] soviel wie es kostet


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ein paar Leute haben die Frage nicht verstanden. Es geht nicht darum, was ihr heute oder morgen ausgeben würdet, obwohl ihr schon bestens versorgt seid. Da gibt natürlich jeder 0 Euro an. Es geht darum, in welchem Preissegment ihr euch gewöhnlich umseht und dann kauft.



Auch das reicht eben nicht aus.
Ich kaufe eine Grafikkarte, die meinen Anforderungen genügt.
Ob die nun 300€ oder 900€ kostet, weiß ich ja nicht.
Kann sein, dass mir eine Performance Pascal Karte demnächst reichen wird, dann komme ich mit 400€ aus.
Kann sein, dass ich den Big Pascal Chip brauche, dann reichen auch 1000€ nicht aus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] _Nichts, ich will einfach nur klicken!
Ich bin schnell, klicksüchtig und nervöse Finger. Generell war mal eine 980ti angedacht nur die Preise gefallen nicht und von daher spiele ich wohl Mau Mau mit einer Runde Aussetzen

_


> _Es geht darum, in welchem Preissegment ihr euch gewöhnlich umseht und dann kauft._


_

Mit viel Magenschmerzen 401 - 500 Dinare. Damit dürfte Sire Raff Lord wieder gnädig sein und den Untertan nicht knechten  _


----------



## Ion (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Max. 400€
die letzten Karten kamen alle gebraucht - so lässt sich so manche Perle günstig abgreifen.
Für meine aktuelle 780Ti habe ich weniger als 350€ bezahlt und mit 1300MHz+ kommt die sogar gefährlich nahe an so manche 980Ti heran ..


----------



## BikeRider (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> [x] _Nichts, ich will einfach nur klicken!
> Ich bin schnell, klicksüchtig und nervöse Finger.
> 
> _


 Ja - die Klicksucht.
Da hilft wohl nur eine Therapie oder eine Selbsthilfegruppe für Klicksüchtige.


----------



## ElSnoopo (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[201-250 Euro]

Tja, vor ein paar Jahren hätte ich noch 100 weniger angegeben. Inflation und Wechselkurs haben die Mitteklasse in unschöne Preisregionen gebracht :/


----------



## 0madmexx0 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Also im Normalfall sind es 350-400, die HD 7970 hat mich um die 360€ gekostet damals.

Zwar schwöre ich mir immer wieder innerhalb dieses Limits zu bleiben, aber ich fürchte dieses Jahr werde ich meine Geldbörse etwas weiter öffnen müssen.
144Hz WQHD und 8GB HBM wären schon was feines


----------



## Amon (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

350 bis 500€ wobei meine Obergrenze eher so um die 450€ liegt.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[X] Mehr als 700€

Wobei meine Schmerzgrenze in der Regel bei so 800€ liegt.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

haha da ich kein schüler mehr bin ist meine grenze 1k (sind schon für die kommende gen zur seite gelegt) jedoch wird halt doch noch minimal nach p/l entschiedn...
ne 980ti find ich z.b. noch absolut akzeptabel im p/l, aber ne titan x nicht... da bräuchte se schon definitiv mehr power damit sich das lohnt...so was 30% oder mehr...


----------



## Horilein (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

250 bis 300,-€, die 7950 hat 299.- gekostet wobei der Asus DCUII sehr laut war und der Prolimatech + Silentwings auch nochma nen
100ter waren, also für ne leise "fertige" Karte dann auch gern 400,-€ was aber auch Schmerzgrenze ist, keine Karte ist für 800,- € doppelt so schnell wie eine für 400,-, da leb ich gern mit weniger Frames.
Und aktuell ist nix dabei was mich so reizt das ichs haben muss.
Ok, ne GTX970 wäre jetzt wohl meine Karte. Aber die 7950 ist noch, für mich, flink genug.


----------



## HighEnd111 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[X] 201 - 250 €, aber nur wenns nötig ist. Die 780 reicht aber auf jeden Fall aus, also dieses Jahr vermutlich nix


----------



## rhalin (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Bis 250,- €  wobei meine HD7950 nur 189,- gekostet hat im Abverkauf.
So einen Preis/Leistungs-Schnapper werde ich wohl nie wieder machen


----------



## hanfi104 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Bis 400€, hat sich seit 2013 ja nicht viel getan. Da musst 2016 endlich mal Bewegung reinkommen, die 770 ist mit UHD doch meist sehr überfordert und mehr Leistung gibt es nur für viel Aufpreis.


----------



## ReVan1199 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Bis 350€, für mehr sehe ich keine akzeptable Mehrleistung.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] 300-350 Euro

In dem Bereich stimmt für mich einfach das P/L Verhältnis. Darüber entspricht die Mehrleistung nicht mehr dem Preis.
Lieber kauf mich mir alle 2 Jahre eine für 350 Euro, als alle 4 eine für 700 Euro. 
Hab jetzt seit August/September 2014 meine R9 290(damals für 330 Euro) und bin immer noch absolut zufrieden.
Wenn ich jetzt meine 2 Jahres Spanne einhalten wollte, müsste ich mir im August/September 2016 wieder eine Neue kaufen, aber vermutlich wird das ausgelassen, und erst 2017 kommt ne Neue in den Rechner(es wird vermutlich im Q3 2016 noch keine Karte für 300-350 Euro geben, die eine wirkliche Mehrleistung bringt, durch die sich ein Neukauf rechtfertigen würde).


----------



## der_yappi (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ich kuck das ich da im Preisbereich von ~250€ bin.
Obs dann mal 10 oder 20 mehr sind, kommt drauf an - wäre aber auch nicht so schlimm.

Von daher habe ich mal 201€-250€ genommen...


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] 301 bis 350 Euro

Teurer soll es dieses Jahr nicht werden, wobei ja meine auch noch etwas einbringt im Verkauf. Gibt andere Sachen die erst einmal wichtiger sind

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

50-1-600€


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ich muß wohl über 700 € ausgeben. Ich warte auf die Titan 3 oder GTX 990ti (oder wie die dann auch heisen werden) und billig werden die beiden sicher nicht...


----------



## Spielor82 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ich muss erstmal wissen wieviel Leistung die neuen Karten haben. Früher hab ich immer um die 350€ ausgeben, da lag das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Letztes Jahr hab ich mir aber ne Fury X geholt weil ich einen 1440p 144hz Monitor gekauft hab und dafür reichte die R9 290 nicht mehr die ich davor hatte.

Meine nächste Karte muss mindestens 30% mehr Leistung haben als die jetzige. Bis 500€ würde ich wohl ausgeben, vielleicht auch mehr wenn es sich Leistungstechnisch lohnt. Aber 700€ wäre wohl mein Limit.


----------



## Smeagol89 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Meine aktuelle war unter 200€, aber bei der nächsten werde ich deutlich mehr ausgeben.

[X] 401-500€


----------



## S754 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

500-600. Wenn mich das Gesamtpaket überzeugt, dann auch bis zu 700€.


----------



## Kiryu (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Üblicherweise kaufe ich irgendwas aus dem Bereich 250-300€, zuletzt meine aktuelle 280x.

Beim nächsten Einkauf möchte ich aber mal wieder über die Stränge schlagen und im oberen Preisbereich (500-700€) wildern...hatte seit seligen Voodo 2 12MB Zeiten kein Topmodell mehr im Rechner und dafür ist mal wieder Zeit 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Freeze82 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] 201-250€
Ich gebe auch 280€ aus wenn die Karte es wert ist.
Hab immernoch die alte 560ti-448, seit 2012 gibts in der Preisklasse unter 300€  kaum was interessantes , das mich als ehemaligen 7950 und 7870 Besitzer vom Hocker reisst
Ich wäre auch sofort bereit neu zu kaufen,solange es keine Leistung auf dem Niveau der  GTX 980 bzw AMD Fury mit  unter 200 Watt Verbrauch für unter 300€ gibt,können mir AMD und NVIDIA den Buckel runter rutschen


----------



## TheJudge (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[ X ]_ Nichts, ich will einfach nur klicken!_ 

dieses Jahr steht bei mir definitiv keine neue Karte an. Meine 980 ist erst ein halbes Jahr erst alt und "darf" jetzt erstmal für 2-3 Jahre ihre arbeit verrichten


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. Januar 2016)

@TheJudge; ich glaube du hast die frage nicht verstanden, es wird nicht erfragt was du ausgibst falls noch ein kauf für dieses Jahr ansteht, sondern was du gewöhnlich bereit bist für eine Karte auszugeben, hätte man auch ohne magische Kugel erahnen können "wenn" man den ersten Beitrag von Raff gelesen hätte.


----------



## xTheNewKid (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich zwischen 350 und 400 einordnen. Kommt eben drauf an was dieses Jahr released  wird und was sich dann lohnt zu kaufen.


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Bei mir ist das eher ein "leistbares Hobby". Angefangen hatte ich Mitte 2015 wieder mit einer GTX 970, Ende Dezember alles auf Anfang und eine 980 Ti reingeschraubt. Solange es noch nach oben geht, hab ich immer ein leichtes Kribbeln unter den Fingern, noch eine Schippe drauf zupacken. Sollte Nvidia dieses Jahr wirklich passend nachlegen können, wird es auch hier wieder eine große Version geben, AMD schließe ich einfach mal aus, ganz egal ob sie minimal schneller sein sollten als Nv.


----------



## TheJudge (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



			
				ΔΣΛ;7987192 schrieb:
			
		

> @TheJudge; ich glaube du hast die frage nicht verstanden, es wird nicht erfragt was du ausgibst falls noch ein kauf für dieses Jahr ansteht, sondern was du gewöhnlich bereit bist für eine Karte auszugeben, hätte man auch ohne magische Kugel erahnen können "wenn" man den ersten Beitrag von Raff gelesen hätte.



my fault 

War tatsächlich nur auf den aktuellsten Beitrag gesprungen ^^
Revidiere daher auf

[ X ] 351 bis 400 Euro


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x]400-500€ 

+100€ für den obligatorischen Wasserkühler.

Für Fiji habe ich dieses Mal eine Ausnahme nach oben gemacht (kurzes PCB, HBM und Interposer). Da ab Pascal und Polaris weitere Pixelschubser auch auf diesen Zug aufspringen werden, werde ich zukünftig wieder im 400-500€ Bereich zuschlagen.


----------



## spr3adlink (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Bis 300. Ich kauf nur gebraucht, da spart man sooo viel


----------



## Goldini50 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[X]Nichts.....
Wrum sollte ich mir jedes Jahe 'ne neue Graka holen ? ^^


----------



## danyo23 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[X] 601 bis 700 Euro

Habe zwar schon eine 980Ti aber man weiß ja nie was die Zeit so bringt


----------



## DirtyPants (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Würde gerne auf eine 980Ti aufrüsten und meine 970er verkaufen. Also denke ich so ca. 401€ -500€. 
Allerdings nicht zwingend sondern eher wenn sich etwas ergibt.


----------



## DirtyPants (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ausversehen Doppelpost...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Januar 2016)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> [X]Nichts.....
> Wrum sollte ich mir jedes Jahe 'ne neue Graka holen ? ^^



Der nächste der die frage nicht kapiert, ist heutzutage lesen und verstehen wollen dermaßen schwer geworden, an einer mangelnden Fragestellung kann es ja nicht liegen, wer nicht sicher ist wird doch wohl auf die Idee kommen den ersten Beitrag zu lesen ... scheinbar nicht alle


----------



## Deimos (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Kommt ganz drauf an. 

Die aktuellen High-Karten sind mir allesamt zu teuer für das Gebotene. Da mag ich keine 700.-  EUR für eine Karte lockermachen, geschweige denn mehr.
Ansonsten gehe ich bis 900-1000.- EUR für GPUs mit. Die vergangenen Generationen waren das eher zwei Karten plus Wasserblock als eine überteuerte.

Die nächste Generation werde ich wohl wieder zu S-GPU zurückkehren und maximal 700.- EUR ausgeben (inkl. Wasserblock). Natürlich nur, wenn die Leistung stimmt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Preisbereich ist im 350€ Segment. Ausnahmen gibt es bei Gebrauchtkauf der High End, wenn die Verkäufer ihre Waren bis zu 30% günstiger verkaufen.


----------



## JunglistMovement (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

ich denke 2016 sollte man mit ner 980ti hoffentlich noch überstehn... warte wieder bis erstmal alles von der neuen Generation aufm Tisch liegt und werd dann wohl wieder im Enthusiastenbereich zuschlagen.


----------



## XT1024 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ich habe doch eine Graka, warum soll ich dann Geld ausgeben und die Frage lesen wollen? 



Es kommt natürlich auf das Angebot in dem Preisbereich an aber da mir die 570 für damals 290 € noch immer reicht und z. B. EVE Online auf der HD3000 1b läuft , wird es in Zukunft oder nach einem Totalausfall vmtl. eher 201-250 € werden.


----------



## kelevra (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Die 970 bleibt dieses Jahr wohl noch drin. Bei der nächsten nVidia Generation werde ich wieder im High End Bereich zuschlagen, sprich Nachfolger zur 980 Ti.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Inzwischen bin ich bereit, bis zu 300 € auszugeben, wobei ich mich eigentlich gerne eher im Bereich knapp über 200 € bewegt habe. Nur da ist momentan irgendwie nichts, was meine 3 Jahre alte Radeon 7850 mit 2 GB sinnvoll hätte beerben können. :o Deswegen dann die R9 390, günstig gebraucht erstanden.


----------



## blackout24 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Warum sind die High-End Karten alle so teuer geworden? Meine GTX 580 war 2011 das schnellst was es gibt und hat mich ca. 400 € gekostet. Viel mehr möchte ich auch nicht ausgeben auch, wenn ich mir nicht mal alle 5 Jahre ne neue kaufe.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Januar 2016)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Warum sind die High-End Karten alle so teuer geworden? Meine GTX 580 war 2011 das schnellst was es gibt und hat mich ca. 400 € gekostet.


Der €uro/Dollar Kurs hat hier sicher einen signifikanten Einfluss, seit der GTX500er Serie ist der Kurs um ~20% eingebrochen.
Die schnellste GTX500er war damals aber nicht die GTX580, sondern die GTX590 die auch ihre ~700€ gekostet hat.
Wenn man mal die Titan Versionen außen vor lässt (weil sie nur Prestigeprodukte sind um an der Spitze stehen zu können (weil man es kann)) und den neuen €/$ Kurs her nimmt, hat sich eigentlich nicht viel verändert.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

 Wer hat denn da  in der Umfrage 50 € angekreuzt ?
Da bekommt man ja nix dolles für


----------



## nick9999 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Also wenn die neue Generation wirklich eine Mehrleistung bietet bin ich bereit bis zu 500 eur auszugeben. Allerdings samt Wasserkühler also etwa 400 für die GPU. Allerdings muss das ganze dann um einiges schneller als meine 290x sein. 

Für 1440p und hohe Details kann man nie genug Leistung haben und zu Not gibt es immer noch Downsampling


----------



## IlChRoMll (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

980Ti SLI. Sollte erst einmal reichen.


----------



## MF13 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ca. 560 Euro für die GTX 980. Eigentlich müsste ich ja mehr als 700 Euro angeben, weil ich die erste GTX 980 wegen der HWV-Insolvenz nie erhalten habe und daher um weitere 550 Euro bei Amazon eine neue gekauft habe


----------



## Schmuppes (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ich habe 220€ in einen Lückenbüßer angelegt, weil ich nach langen Jahren ein neues System gebaut habe. Ich zweifle so ein bisschen an der Aussagekraft der Umfrage, solange noch nicht viel von der neuen GPU-Generation bekannt ist. Wenn tatsächlich ein Sprung gemacht wird, kostet meine nächste Karte sicher 50% mehr (mindestens).


----------



## attilarw (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Kp, die letzte war eine GTX770 2GB um die 200. dieses Jahr kommt vllt ne R9 390, mal schauen


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Wenn man beide zählt wohl "über 700".
Wenn die beiden 980er beispielsweise einer Titan-Pascal weichen... auch "über 700".


----------



## sp01 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Hab "bis 250" genommen, denke ein guter Wert für eine durchschnits Karte.
Sollte es sich lohnen, bin ich auch bereit etwas mehr drauf zu legen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Januar 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn die beiden 980er beispielsweise einer Titan-Pascal weichen... auch "über 700".


Hast du dich endlich selbst vom Unglauben des Multi-GPU geläutert


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[X] Nichts, ich will einfach nur klicken

Weil ich dieses Jahr kein weiteres Geld mehr in pc Hardware investieren werde, außer htc vive...
In 2017 greife ich dann zu den ausgereiften Nachfolge Modellen von Pascal, wenn der Leistungszuwachs zu meiner gtx980ti mindestens 150% beträgt.

Alles andere lohnt nicht zum aufrüsten :


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. Januar 2016)

@warawarawiiu
Das interessiert niemanden !
Ließ dir doch bitte den ersten Beitrag von Raff durch... bitte
Ich hoffe auch bei dir wird es *klick* machen


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] Nichts, ich will einfach nur klicken!


brauch 2016 keine neue. Außer die Alte raucht ab. Dann mach ich mir Gedanken...


----------



## Leopardgecko (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] Nichts, ich will einfach nur klicken!

Für eine neue besteht keine Notwendigkeit.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> [x] Nichts, ich will einfach nur klicken!
> 
> Für eine neue besteht keine Notwendigkeit.


Für eine neue besteht immer Notwendigkeit. 4k und die bestmögliche Qualität sind daran schuld.


----------



## Leopardgecko (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Für eine neue besteht immer Notwendigkeit. 4k und die bestmögliche Qualität sind daran schuld.



Ich spiele nichts, was 4K erfordern würde. 
Also bleibe ich dabei: Für eine neue besteht keine Notwendigkeit.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Für eine neue besteht immer Notwendigkeit. 4k und die bestmögliche Qualität sind daran schuld.



Nur wenn das für einen wichtig ist.


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



			
				ΔΣΛ;8001216 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist es amtlich, ich erkläre die Umfrage für gescheitert  ... wertlos



Ich weiß auch nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll ...


----------



## Schmuppes (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> .
> In 2017 greife ich dann zu den ausgereiften Nachfolge Modellen von Pascal, wenn der Leistungszuwachs zu meiner gtx980ti mindestens 150% beträgt.
> 
> Alles andere lohnt nicht zum aufrüsten :



Wann hat es denn mal 150% Leistungssprung bei irgendwelcher Hardware gegeben? Da wirst du wohl enttäuscht werden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

2015 waren es 0€, 2014 120€.

2016 werden es vermutlich um die 350€ sein. Und es wird sich dabei dann wohl entweder um eine R9 390 handeln oder (wahrscheinlicher) um eines der im Laufe des Jahres erscheinenden neuen Produkte von AMD oder NVidia.


----------



## GEChun (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Wenn ich für eine Karte maximal 350-400 ausgeben will, aber davon direkt 2 kaufe, kreuze ich dann 351-400 an oder  700?


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



Schmuppes schrieb:


> Wann hat es denn mal 150% Leistungssprung bei irgendwelcher Hardware gegeben? Da wirst du wohl enttäuscht werden.



Ich erwarte mir von der neuen architektur einen exorbitant grossen sprung.
Den wird es aber in 2016 mit den ersten modellen die noch stark beschnitten sind nicht geben.

Ende 2017 allerdings sehe ich das ganze als nicht unrealistisch an, mit dem dann erhaeltlichen top-modell.

Und wenn ich diese leistungssteigerung nicht in 2017 erhalte, dann warte ich eben bis 2018.

Dann bin ich allerdings auch bereit, fuer diesen sprung 1000€ zu zahlen.

@der dessen name nicht ausgesprochen und auch nicht gewchrieben werden kann mit den einfachen Mitteln meiner Handytastatur:

Dann haette man die Frage etwas anders stellen muessen.
Da steht doch explizit 2016.
In 2016 bin ich nicht bereit geld auszugeben und ich gehe davon aus, dass in 2017 wieder ein neuer thread kommt um meine stimmung dann zu diesem neuen zeitpunkt zu erfragen.

Es macht roch garkeinen sinn, jedes jahr zu fragen was man prinzipiell bereit ist auszugeben......es iat doch viel interessanter ob wann diese ausgabe, in welcher hoehe auch immer,  getaetigt werden soll.
Oder anders gesagt:
Was bringt dir die umfrage 2016/2017/2018 in der jeder ankreuzt er gäbe prinzipiell 500€ aus, wenn er diese aisgabe seit 5 jahren nicht getaetigt hat und es auch nicht in 2016/2017/2018 vor hat zu tun?

Wenn die funktion des threads allerdings wirklich nur ist, mal zu gucken was jeder einzeln so flaxig bereit ist fuer eine summe in 3 jahren auszugeben (ohne zu wissen welchen mehrwert, welche kosten dann hardware haben wird), dann ist der thread nett gemeint, ergibt aber wenig sinn.

Ich kenn so viele die sagen: ey wenn voll die krasse karte kommt bezahl ich auch 1000€......
Und wenn die karte dann kommt fuer 800€  wird sich trotzdem das kleinere modell fuer 250€ gekauft weil man danb mal tatsaechlich realistisch seine finanzen ueberschlagen hat und weiss was es gibt und was man braucht.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] _Mehr als 700 Euro_

Wenn die Leistung und das Gesamtkonzept passen


----------



## netheral (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Hmmm, ich habe mal 201-250 Euro angeklickt. Eigentlich ist mir der Bereich aber zu scharf abgegrenzt, da es von mehreren Faktoren abhängt: Meine aktuelle GTX970 habe ich gebraucht gekauft, da die Gelegenheit gerade gut war und meine alte Karte an ihre Grenzen stieß.

Sollte ich das Geld haben, dürfen es also durchaus auch 400 - 500 Euro sein. Wenn es dann finanziell eng ist, dann gebe ich 0-0 Euro aus und nutze halt einfach das Vorhandene so lange, bis sich entweder der finanz. Engpass legt oder die Karte abraucht - unter der Prämisse, dass ich dann überhaupt Interesse an PC-Spielen habe und nicht eh mit der internen Grafikeinheit zufrieden wäre - und dementsprechend auch ohne finanz. Engpass nichts auszugeben bereit wäre. 

Normalerweise bewegt es sich jedoch zwischen 200 und 300 Euro. Mehr möchtige ich in eine Grafikkarte nur sehr ungern investieren, eher reduziere ich die Grafikeinstellungen.

2016? Nichts. Die GTX970 muss reichen. Wahrscheinlich wird vor 2018 oder gar 2019 nicht aufgerüstet, was jegliche Hardware meines PCs betrifft. Ob die Leistung nicht mehr reicht, ist egal: Es ist im Studium dafür kein Geld da, es haben immer andere Dinge vor dem Spiele-PC Priorität. Wenn der PC kaputt geht, ist er kaputt und das Laptop muss als Dauerersatz herhalten. So einfach ist die Entscheidung manchmal leider.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] 201 bis 250 Euro
Mehr auf keinen Fall, aber das wird auch nur ausgegeben wenn die neue Gen endlich mal einen deutlichen Leistungssprung macht.
Sonst schleif ich die HD6950 bis zur nächsten Gen  oder gar bis Cyberpunk 2077 durch, auch wenn ich darauf eigentlich keinen Bock habe.


----------



## daLexi (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Hm... überlege mir in nächster Zeit meine R9 380X gegen eine R9 390 zu tauschen, hat aber noch das ganze Jahr Zeit..., eventuell wird sie günstiger durch die neue Generation...
Also 301-350€...


----------



## usopia (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

...eigentlich hatte ich bei vergangenen Käufen immer so max. 350,- ausgegeben. Da ich aber vor ein paar Wochen komplett was Neues wollte und das Geld locker saß, wurde es diesmal eine 980 Ti, entsprechend habe ich oben angekreuzt.


----------



## RRe36 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x]501-600€
Außer es ist so wie letzten Sommer wo ich doch 800€ für die 980Ti hingeblättert habe weil mir die 4GB VRAM der 980 nicht als besonders zukunftstauglich erschienen und +1GB ggü. der GTX780 doch etwas wenig Steigerung wäre.


----------



## kelevra (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



RRe36 schrieb:


> [x]501-600€
> Außer es ist so wie letzten Sommer wo ich doch 800€ für die 980Ti hingeblättert habe weil mir die 4GB VRAM der 980 nicht als besonders zukunftstauglich erschienen und +1GB ggü. der GTX780 doch etwas wenig Steigerung wäre.



Deine Ausführung wiederspricht sich etwas. Einerseits hast du dich für die 980 Ti auf Grund der Zukunftstauglichkeit entschieden, andererseits bist du bereit nur 1 Jahr später evtl. wieder in der Preiskategorie eine Grafikkarte anzuschaffen.


----------



## Roboterblut (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Dieses Jahr aller vorraussicht nach erstmal [X] 0 Euro. Meine 290X dürfte noch eine Zeitlang ausreichen und da ich CPU und GPU dieses Jahr endlich unter Wasser setzen will sollte sich da mit ein wenig drehen an der Taktschraube noch ein bissle was rausholen lassen

*g*


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Februar 2016)

Probiere ichs mal anders 

@Roboterblut
Wir nehmen zur Kenntnis das du *niemals *Geld für eine Grafikkarte ausgibst, und du auch nicht weist wie viel deine Karte gekostet hat, wenn dein üblicher Preisrahmen bei 0 liegt müssen wir also annehmen dass du deine jetzige Karte gestohlen hast, und du dies für den Rest deines Lebens so weiterführen willst... okay, dann bist du aber auf der falschen Seite der Macht 

Denk mal eine Minute darüber nach bevor du weiter liest.

. . .

Nachdenk

...

Nachdenk

...



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> es ist wieder an der Zeit, die aktuellen Preisgewohnheiten abzufragen. Wie viel Geld gebt ihr *gewöhnlich* für eine Grafikkarte aus? Wenn das von Mal zu Mal schwankt, nennt bitte den Preisbereich, der am ehesten zutrifft. [...]


Ich höre förmlich wie es bei dir klick gemacht hat  ... außer die Leistung ist verstopft


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Nichts. Meine GTX780 wird wohl noch ausreichen. Ich hoffe die stemmt auch noch Doom 4.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[X] Mehr als 700

Ob das eine einzelne Grafikkarte oder mal wieder 2 für Multi GPU sein werden weis ich noch nicht...


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

351 bis 400 Euro.


----------



## Hungerfisch (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

200-250€,  für die 380X. Alles über 350€sehe ich dann als reine Geldverschwendung ohne sinnvollen Mehrwert an (mit 350€ bekommt man 2K, 4k ist im Moment imo sowieso unnötig)


----------



## DarkIdea (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ich schaue aktuell auch eher auf Preis - Leistung.
Daher reichte mir die 200-250 € bzw. 250-300 € Klasse bei den vergangenen PCs.


----------



## DarkMo (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Alles, was ich hab - also nix ^^

Nein, also wenns rein darum ginge, wieviel ich prinzipiell bereit währe zu Zahlen, dann wären das so ca 150€ rum. Hab immernoch ne 6770 oder so verbaut, die tut und tut ^^


----------



## Der_Strumpf (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Also meine letzten Grafikkarten waren:Voodoo 3 3000-> Radeon 9500 pro -> gtx9800+ ->gtx560 -> gtx770 ->gtx970(nur ganz kurz gleich weiterverkauft)-> gtx980ti wobei ich sagen muss ich hätte die 800Euro für die Zotac Amp Extreme nicht hingelegt, wenn ich nicht auf 4k Aufgerüstet hätte für 1080p hätte die 970 auch gereicht aber so bin ich jetzt sehr zufrieden kann eigentlich alles bis auf AA in 2160p bei den meisten aktuellen spielen aufs maximum stellen und hab gut spielbare fps.


----------



## Evo8 Racer (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ich hab jetzt mal wieder nach vielen Jahren mal wieder einer Grafikkarte gekauft, da von meinem 3-Way-SLI nur noch eine Grafikkarte funktioniert hat.

Ich habe 750€ + 50€ für die Garantieerweiterung (auf 10 Jahre) bei EVGA für meine 980 Ti Classified ausgegeben.
Und ich bereue nichts, und ich bin kein Mensch der jedes Jahr aufrüstet.


----------



## floppyexe (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] nichts
da ich 2 R9 Fury im Rechner habe und diese Jahr nichts investiert wird


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich nichts, außer man bekommt bei der neuen Gen. für ~500€ die Leistung einer aktuellen GTX 980 Ti 
*Sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meiner R9 290..*


----------



## hanfi104 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

@ΔΣΛ
Die Leute lernens nicht mehr


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Februar 2016)

Naja, vielleicht habe wir das von der völlig falschen warte aus gesehen, diejenigen die die Möglichkeit "Nichts ..." angeklickt haben, sind vielleicht dazu da (milde gesagt) die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen 
PCGH muss wohl hin und wieder einige Wahlmöglichkeiten einbauen, um zu sehen wie viele der angaben vertrauenswürdig sind, ist das selbe wie mit einer 50€ Karte.


----------



## usopia (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

...was ein Trauerspiel, diese Umfrage. 

 PCGH sollte vielleicht vorerst dieses "(2016)" oben rausnehmen. Sonst glauben nur noch mehr Spezialisten hier, sie sollen angeben wieviel sie _dieses Jahr_ für eine Graka ausgeben.


----------



## Ahab (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Meh... Bis 250€. Sagt der Knauser in mir.  Aber vielleicht werdens doch 300. Ich hoffe der Knauser gewinnt.


----------



## Poulton (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] 51 bis 75 Euro 

Dafür aber auch kein Problem mit gebraucht. Habe ich bei meiner jetzigen Grafikkarte und bei der vorherigen auch schon so gehandhabt.


----------



## iAcki (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Hoi,

MSI 980Ti 6G sag ich nur, was ein nettes Gerät. 
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch jemanden der mir ne WaKü im Wert von 875,80€ schenkt. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## -Atlanter- (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] 201 bis 250 Euro

Kann aber auch eine Preisklasse niedriger oder höher werden, kommt immer auf meine Situation und das Angebot an.

Meine vorletzte Grafikkarte hatte etwa 115€ gekostet. Aber ich erhielt gleich 3 Spiele und hatte somit mehr als Drittel weniger bezahlt.
Meine letzte Grafikkarte hatte etwa 215€ gekostet und wie die beiden davor ist es wieder eine AMD geworden.


----------



## 100001 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Nichts


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Februar 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Nichts



Macht natürlich Sinn  Vor allem da du im anderen Thread eine GTX570 angegeben hast, sollen wir jetzt denken dass du sie gestohlen hast, und du dies generell so machst? 
Wenn du jetzt Verwirrung und/oder eine Verspannung verspürst, lege ich dir den ersten Beitrag des Threads ans Herz 
Es soll schon vorgekommen sein, dass wenn man ihn gelesen hat, es zu einer spontanen Erleuchtung gekommen ist


----------



## Poulton (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



			
				ΔΣΛ;8046920 schrieb:
			
		

> Macht natürlich Sinn


Frage am Rande: Glaubst du wirklich dass die Einwände noch Sinn machen, obwohl du schon mindestens vier bis fünf mal darauf hingewiesen hast und die Leute weiterhin "nichts" angeben? Zumal es das Problem aus irgendeinen Grund nur mit der 2016er Umfrage gibt, bei der 2015er war es nicht so, obwohl die Fragestellung und der Titel fast gleich sind.


----------



## lepathie (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da ich auf den großen Polaris warte wird es erstmal ne 380X für 250€.


Nimm doch eher eine gebrauchte 280x. Leistungsunterschied ist jetzt nicht so groß, vor allem in Anbetracht, dass du die schon ab 150€ bekommst.
PS.: Habe mir vor wenigen Wochen selbst die 280x geholt.


----------



## usopia (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Frage am Rande: Glaubst du wirklich dass die Einwände noch Sinn machen...



...he he, wahrscheinlich nicht. Die Leute schnallen es einfach nicht und lesen offenbar auch keine Hinweise. Es wird einfach stumpf was angekreuzt, ein post mit Blödsinn geschrieben und die Umfrage wieder vergessen.


----------



## Silmar198 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Preissegment  zwischen  201 und 250 euro


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Kein Geld, da meine beiden HD7950 windforce 3 noch genug Reserven haben.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Frage am Rande: Glaubst du wirklich dass die Einwände noch Sinn machen[...]



Hmm, wenn PCGH nicht gegensteuert, also zb einen präziseren Titel wählt wie "Wie viel Geld gebt ihr *gewöhnlich* für eine Grafikkarte aus?" dass so auch im Beitrag von Raff steht, darf man dann wirklich stillschweigend daneben stehen und nichts tun? Dies mag zwar bequem sein, aber regt mich innerlich ein wenig auf wenn ich es nicht tun würde.
Aber du hast schon recht, es nützt nicht bei allen etwas, sieht man schön an dem Spezialisten der vor mir einen Beitrag verfasst hat (  ), man muss aber hoffen dass diese Hinweise doch einige gelesen und verstanden haben, und sich deswegen korrekt entschieden haben.


----------



## Kazuga (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

~ 700€ je nach Model und Leistung - zuletzt die 980TI


----------



## tschirpi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

250€ für die Asus Strix r9 380x 4gb


----------



## ein_schelm (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Wird sicher noch dauern bis ich mir wieder einer Kaufe... momentan bin ich noch mit der R9 290 gut bedient.

Die neue müsste 30-40% schneller sein und um die 250€ kosten. Mehr will ich für ne Grafikkarte nicht mehr ausgeben...


----------



## labernet (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

vorraussichtlich das equivalent zur 980 bei den neuen Grafikkartengeneration von AMD oder NVidia, mal schauen, was die ersten Benchmarks so sagen werden.


----------



## alkaAdeluxx (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Meine letzte Grafikkarte war zum Release  damals ne Gtx 570 (~300€) die nach paar Monaten gegen eine Gtx 580 1,5 GB (~ 500€+100€ WaKü Fullcover) die bis heute noch ihren dienst verrichtet, obwohl ich schon nach gebrauchten 780ti oder 980ti ausschau gehalten habe, aber jetzt doch auf pascal warte, dann entweder Neukauf oder die gebrauchten beim sellout zusehen und eine schnappen. Für 1080p reicht mir die gtx580 1,5Gb locker, wobei ich in Multiplayer Titel immer auf max Fps gehe dank 144hz Monitor und CSGO in 4:3 @1024×768 fahre.


----------



## the_leon (8. März 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Hab mir grad ne 980 gekauft


----------



## Zerebo (9. März 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Brauch ne neue Karte für VR. Da werden wohl mindestens 300 Euro fällig...


----------



## Lexx (9. März 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

2016?  € 0,-! Für KSP und Factorio reicht eine 560TI noch lange.


----------



## dreirad89 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Werde noch warten bis die großen Pascal-Karten kommen, da wird dann schon bisschen was fällig.


----------



## Watertouch (9. März 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Bis 1000€ wenn die nächste Titan reinhaut und im Q2/16 kommt. Ansonsten ne Polaris d.h der Fury X Nachfolger.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Am Dienstag waren´s 360€ für ne Graka. Dieses Jahr keine weitere Anschaffung dahingehend geplant.


----------



## AlienHunter2014 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Für meine GTX 460 habe ich damals 185 € bezahlt, für meine jetzige HD 7870 bei erscheinen 335 €!
Werde die Karte auch nicht mehr Tauschen, da mein System (knapp über 5 Jahre) schon in die Jahre gekommen ist und da lohnt es sich nicht mehr etwas zu Tauschen!
Ich hoffe das es bald mal wieder Karten im Preisbereich von 200 - 250 € gibt, die ne ordentliche Schippe an Leistung drauf legen! Seit 3 Jahren finde ich, sind das eher alles schlechte Scherze!


----------



## AlienHunter2014 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Für meine GTX 460 habe ich damals 185 € bezahlt, für meine jetzige HD 7870 bei erscheinen 335 €!
Werde die Karte auch nicht mehr Tauschen, da mein System (knapp über 5 Jahre) schon in die Jahre gekommen ist und da lohnt es sich nicht mehr etwas zu Tauschen!
Ich hoffe das es bald mal wieder Karten im Preisbereich von 200 - 250 € gibt, die ne ordentliche Schippe an Leistung drauf legen! Seit 3 Jahren finde ich, sind das eher alles schlechte Scherze!

Sorry, irgendwie Doppelt! Sollte nicht sein!


----------



## Guru4GPU (11. März 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[X] 201 bis 250 Euro 

Das Geld vom wiederverkauf der alten Karte wird dann oben drauf gelegt


----------



## TashParker240 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] 501 bis 600€

Habe ich eigentlich fast immer ausgegeben (abgesehen von einer kurzen Zeitspanne) und bin damit bisher ganz gut unterwegs gewesen. Sobald dann Polaris mit den High End Modellen da ist, geht auch meine Matrix in Rente.


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

gebrauchte HD6950 mit Wasserkühler 46€ inkl. Versand


----------



## Frankie2510 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

High End System verlangt nach High End Grafikkarte. Ob es notwendig ist? Bestimmt nicht, aber macht Spass


----------



## GottesMissionar (7. April 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Wenn es hinsichtlich der Leistung ein ansehnlicher Sprung ist: Bis zu 1,000€ - inkl. Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Kindercola (7. April 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] 0 bzw. nichts
angedacht war es eigentlich - aber für die Spiele die ich zur Zeit spiele reicht meine 7970 noch ne Weile und wenn dann wird es sich eh so um die 350€ handeln. Mehr sind mir die Grakas einfach nicht wert :/

Aber jedenfalls nicht dieses Jahr^^


----------



## JakPol (7. April 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ich hab grade eben Mainboard, CPU und RAM gewechselt, da ist für 2016 kein Budget mehr für ne neue Grafikkarte. Also wird es 2017 wieder was geben. Dann so im Preisrahmen bis 500€, die dann wiederum mindestens 2 Jahre halten muss.


----------



## VikingGe (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

350-400. Dieses Jahr wirds wohl mal eine Neue, nach vier Jahren mit der damals ebenso in dem Preisbereich angesiedelten GTX 670.


----------



## computertyrann (19. April 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Wie soll ich denn wissen was ich ausgebe wenn die neue Generation noch nicht am Markt ist? Ich würde ja max 500€ anklicken wenn das möglich wäre, aber 401-500 ist keine Option solange niemand sagen kann wie das P/L Verhältnis in den jeweiligen Leistungsklassen aussehen wird.


----------



## wolflux (22. April 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

ZUVIEL Geld.
Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll würde ich 600 Euro als das Maximum ansehen aber wenn ihr mir jetzt eine Karte aus Ende 2017 mit 16 Gb. HBM2 anbieten würdet könnte ich auch 1000-1400 € hinlegen 
Gruss
wolflux


----------



## TheNewNow (22. April 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ich wildere meistens in Bereich von 350-400€. Die muss dann aber mindestesns 2 Jahre halten bzw. selbst wenn die dann kaputt geht muss dann halt die alte wieder ran


----------



## Stockmann (26. April 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

201-250€  -> Vorletze Grafikkarte war eine 6950 und deren ablöse war eine R9 280X (noch verbaut).
Für den Preisbereich, wenn ich bedenke wie lange die Grafikkarten im Einsatz sind, waren bzw. sind das absolut top Karten.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] 200-250 Euro


----------



## Sebbi12392 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Kommt auf die Karte an. Will aber möglichst nicht mehr wie 500 ausgeben bei der nächsten eher weniger ich vermute allerdings das die 1080 oder wie die heißen wird teurer ist und das wird zu 99% meine nächste.


----------



## eRaTitan (27. April 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

_[x] Mehr als 700 Euro ~ Mir egal was mein Hobby kostet. _


----------



## Amon (28. April 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

350 bis 450€


----------



## PanikGOW (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

mehr als 700.          Weil die Karte die mir gefallen hat, so s......e  Teuer ist.


----------



## Unbekannter_User (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Meine Hardware ist zwar alt, aber die Bekomme ich überwiegend geschenkt  Genauso wie lie HD5770


----------



## derneuemann (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Bei müssen bis max 450Euro reichen, mehr bin ich einfach nicht bereit für einen Teil, eines Ganzen, bei einem Hobby auszugeben...


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Bisher bin ich mit maximal 350€ immer gut gefahren, habe das bekommen was ich wollte und war glücklich und nicht allzu arm


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Nach dem was ich bis jetzt von Pascal gesehen habe, ist die Generation nicht interessant für mich.
Wenn Polaris da nicht ne Schippe drauf legt, wird der Betrag für dieses Jahr eher auf 0 Euro fallen.

Ich warte halt solange, bis ich für max. 350 Euro(den Preis den ich damals knapp für die R9 290 bezahlt habe) mindestens etwas im Bereich 40-50% Mehrleistung bekomme(damit möglicherweise auch der Wechsel auf WQHD machbar ist).
Das wird wohl sowohl bei AMD als auch bei Nvidia mit der neuen Generation vermutlich nicht der Fall sein.

OT: Naja, aktuell wird meine Graka eh wenig beansprucht. Die Sachen die ich aktuell spiele sind nicht so aufwendig. Das Maximum stellt dann mal die ein oder andere Runde TW3 dar, was meine Graka aber noch gut packt.


----------



## orca113 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Habe im vergangenen Jahr ca. 800€ für meine GTX980Ti Classified ausgegeben und das ist das höchste der Gefühle. Wenn die neue Generation noch teurer wird dann kaufe ich entweder gebraucht und warte eine Weile bis der Preis fällt. Bei Karten wie der Titan X usw. bin ich raus wegen Schwachsinn.

Aktuell packt meine Classi alles hervorragend in WQHD. Warum sollte ich dann also wieder Kohle locker machen. The Witcher 3 is auch bei mir aktuell das forderndste Spiel für die Classi.


----------



## User6990 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Normalerweise kaufe ich wenn ich viel Performancezuwachs für mein Geld kriege, und daher habe ich auch kein festes Limit was den Preis angeht. Aber eher ungern mehr als 300€.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ganz aktuell. 2x 789 € also gesamt 1578 €. 2 GTX 1080 FE...

Immerhin billiger als mein noch aktuelles Gespann 2 Titan X.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Juni 2016)

Sag mal, nerven dich die Mikroruckler, die höheren Temperaturen, die größere Geräuschkulisse und die Treiberproblemchen inklusive warten auf einen Multi GPU Treiber nicht?
Für mich wären die Nachteile noch immer zu viel.


----------



## GEChun (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



			
				ΔΣΛ;8254715 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, nerven dich die Mikroruckler, die höheren Temperaturen, die größere Geräuschkulisse und die Treiberproblemchen inklusive warten auf einen Multi GPU Treiber nicht?
> Für mich wären die Nachteile noch immer zu viel.



SLI wurde doch überarbeitet, woher weißt du das da Microruckler sind?
Temperaturen bekommt man schnell in den Griff wenn man etwas Platz lässt.
Je nach Lüfter gibt's da auch keine großartige Geräuschkulisse
Treiberprobleme? Mit SLI Profil gibt es da auch nicht viele...

Willst du hier nur SLI dissen oder warum hast du den Eintrag gemacht?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



			
				ΔΣΛ;8254715 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, nerven dich die Mikroruckler, die höheren Temperaturen, die größere Geräuschkulisse und die Treiberproblemchen inklusive warten auf einen Multi GPU Treiber nicht?
> Für mich wären die Nachteile noch immer zu viel.


Höhere Temperaturen, größere Geräuschkulisse? Hmm wozu glaubst du habe ich eine Wasserkühlung (Radiator Gigant 3360)...
4k Ultra und so richtung 60 fps ist Hardware Fordernd, das erreicht man bei vielen aktuellen Spielen mit einer Karte nicht. Also steige ich von SLI zu SLI um. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

201 bis 250 Euro

Mehr sehe ich nicht ein. Bei der neuen Polaris wird wahrscheinlich zugeschlagen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Juni 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> SLI wurde doch überarbeitet, woher weißt du das da Microruckler sind?
> Temperaturen bekommt man schnell in den Griff wenn man etwas Platz lässt.
> Je nach Lüfter gibt's da auch keine großartige Geräuschkulisse
> Treiberprobleme? Mit SLI Profil gibt es da auch nicht viele...
> ...


Bei Multi-GPU ist das Problem Mikroruckler nicht beseitigt, subjektive Einschätzungen sind irrelevant.
Dennoch erhöht sich der Geräuschpegel, egal wie viel Platz vorhanden ist, denn die Karten heizten sich gegenseitig auf, was natürlich die anderen Komponenten mit aufheizt.
Je nach Lüfter, aha, es geht aber um den erhöhten Geräuschpegel und nicht um den Standard Geräuschpegel, egal wie niedrig er ist er wird steigen.
Ja Treiberdprobleme, scheinbar hattest du nie SLI/Crossfire im längeren Einsatz um die du dich kümmern musstest, das Netz ist voll davon, selbst suchen ist angesagt, du wirst garantiert fündig.



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Höhere Temperaturen, größere Geräuschkulisse? Hmm wozu glaubst du habe ich eine Wasserkühlung (Radiator Gigant 3360)...


Ich habe eine WaKü um den Geräuschpegel zu senken, daher laufen die Lüfter immer auf einem fixen niedrigen Wert, es gibt nicht nur einen Grund um eine WaKü zu haben... Tellerrand.


----------



## BlackAcetal (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Also Max 250€. Verstehe auch nicht so ganz, warum Leute 800€+ für ne GPU ausgeben die nach nem Jahr eh ersetzt wird, nun gut. 
Ich habe seit 2 Jahren meine R9 270x von Asus und auf 1200mhz is die auch aktuell wieder ziemlich flott. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich "nur" auf 1080p zocke.
Nächste Karte wird dann wahrscheinlich ne R9 280 von nem Kumpel gebraucht und sehr günstig. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



			
				ΔΣΛ;8256337 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Multi-GPU ist das Problem Mikroruckler nicht beseitigt, subjektive Einschätzungen sind irrelevant.
> Dennoch erhöht sich der Geräuschpegel, egal wie viel Platz vorhanden ist, denn die Karten heizten sich gegenseitig auf, was natürlich die anderen Komponenten mit aufheizt.
> Je nach Lüfter, aha, es geht aber um den erhöhten Geräuschpegel und nicht um den Standard Geräuschpegel, egal wie niedrig er ist er wird steigen.
> Ja Treiberdprobleme, scheinbar hattest du nie SLI/Crossfire im längeren Einsatz um die du dich kümmern musstest, das Netz ist voll davon, selbst suchen ist angesagt, du wirst garantiert fündig.
> ...



Das neue SLI wurde doch noch gar nicht getestet, wie kannst du dann behaupten das eine Subjektive Wahrnehmung von einer ungetesteten Anwendung Subjektiv ist.
Tut mir leid dich hier zu enttäuschen aber das Argument "Subjektiv" zieht hier nicht. Lass dir bitte ein besseres einfallen.

Ich habe übrigens fast 10 Jahre SLI genutzt. Mit den Unterschiedlichsten Karten. Und ja ich hatte auch Probleme, aber ich konnte alle Lösen! 
Oft war der Fehler sogar sehr Simple und lag nicht am SLI selbst...


----------



## Gast1651007402 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



User6990 schrieb:


> Normalerweise kaufe ich wenn ich viel Performancezuwachs für mein Geld kriege, und daher habe ich auch kein festes Limit was den Preis angeht. Aber eher ungern mehr als 300€.



Ich gebe auch ungerne mehr als 300€ für eine Grafikkarte aus.


----------



## MysticStuff (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

bis 500 euro


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Juni 2016)

GEChun schrieb:
			
		

> Das neue SLI wurde doch noch gar nicht getestet, wie kannst du dann behaupten das eine Subjektive Wahrnehmung von einer ungetesteten Anwendung Subjektiv ist.
> Tut mir leid dich hier zu enttäuschen aber das Argument "Subjektiv" zieht hier nicht. Lass dir bitte ein besseres einfallen.


 Das neue SLI, waaaass, wovon redest du da bitte 
Dir ist aber schon klar das wir hier allgemein von Multi-GPU reden, oder, wovon redest du?
Man hat deutlich den Eindruck, dass du meinen Beitrag nicht gänzlich gelesen oder zumindest nicht komplett verstanden hast, anders kann ich mir den Absatz nicht erklären, außer das wirre ist Absicht.
Ich weiß zwar nicht auf was du mit der Subjektiv-Kritik meinst, aber ich meine damit dass man das Probleme Mikroruckler nicht lösen konnte wenn die eigene Person weniger stark damit betroffen ist.



			
				GEChun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe übrigens fast 10 Jahre SLI genutzt. Mit den Unterschiedlichsten Karten. Und ja ich hatte auch Probleme, aber ich konnte alle Lösen!
> Oft war der Fehler sogar sehr Simple und lag nicht am SLI selbst...


Erstens, es geht nicht um Probleme die mit der Zeit gelöst werden, sondern um generelle Probleme, die also ohne Multi-GPU gar nicht vorhanden sind, fehlerhafte Anpassung an Multi-GPU was die Leistung so weit verschlechtern kann dass man FPS bekommt die unter einer einzelnen GPU sind, das warten auf Treiberversionen die für die jeweiligen Spiel nötig sind und Leistungsprobleme die von den Engines der Spiele ausgehen, das ist schlicht nicht wegzudiskutieren, das sagt dir jeder kritische Artikel darüber.
Zweitens, dass du Probleme lösen konntest die nichts mit Multi-GPU zu tun haben ist schön und gut, hat aber null mit dem Thema zu tun


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



			
				ΔΣΛ;8257233 schrieb:
			
		

> Das neue SLI, waaaass, wovon redest du da bitte
> Dir ist aber schon klar das wir hier allgemein von Multi-GPU reden, oder, wovon redest du?
> Man hat deutlich den Eindruck, dass du meinen Beitrag nicht gänzlich gelesen oder zumindest nicht komplett verstanden hast, anders kann ich mir den Absatz nicht erklären, außer das wirre ist Absicht.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht auf was du mit der Subjektiv-Kritik meinst, aber ich meine damit dass man das Probleme Mikroruckler nicht lösen konnte wenn die eigene Person weniger stark damit betroffen ist.
> ...


Falls ihr es nicht gemerkt habt. Die Diskussion über das SLI hat auch nix mit dem Thema vom Thread zu tun...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Juni 2016)

Es ist eine Umfrage über Grafikkarten 
Wenn man so eine Diskussion unterbinden will ist das doch extrem kleinkariert.


----------



## GEChun (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



			
				ΔΣΛ;8257233 schrieb:
			
		

> Das neue SLI, waaaass, wovon redest du da bitte
> Dir ist aber schon klar das wir hier allgemein von Multi-GPU reden, oder, wovon redest du?
> Man hat deutlich den Eindruck, dass du meinen Beitrag nicht gänzlich gelesen oder zumindest nicht komplett verstanden hast, anders kann ich mir den Absatz nicht erklären, außer das wirre ist Absicht.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht auf was du mit der Subjektiv-Kritik meinst, aber ich meine damit dass man das Probleme Mikroruckler nicht lösen konnte wenn die eigene Person weniger stark damit betroffen ist.
> ...



Das gleiche Gefühl hab ich aber bei dir auch.
So wie sich das liest fehlen dir da Details in der ganz aktuellen Entwicklung.
Mikroruckler entstehen durch Kommunikation-Defizite zwischen den GPU.
Gründe hierfür können sein, Treiberprobleme, Zeitliche Defizite bei der Synchronisation oder Traffic Datenmengen für die Synchronisation. 

Wenn eines dieser Faktoren verbessert wird, können daher auch die Ruckler an sich ganz verschwinden.
Ist ja nichts anderes als ein Film, je mehr Bilder desto flüssiger.
Bei den Rucklern verhält sich das indirekt genau so, je feiner desto flüssiger.

Die neue SLI HB Bridge vergrößert die Datenübertragung, ergo können Mirkoruckler nicht mehr vorhanden sein.





			
				ΔΣΛ;8257280 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eine Umfrage über Grafikkarten
> Wenn man so eine Diskussion unterbinden will ist das doch extrem kleinkariert.



Eben SLI bedeutet 2 Grafikkarten, daher geht es darum wie viel Geld man für Grafikkarten ausgibt.
Dieser Threat wird ja auch gelesen um Erfahrungen und Eindrücke darüber zu bekommen, was andere für ihre Karten ausgeben und warum sie dies tuen.
Somit begründet ΔΣΛ warum ehr weniger Geld ausgibt und ich warum ich mehr Geld ausgebe.


----------



## Apfelkind (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ich habe 350€ für meine R9 390 ausgegeben und das reicht für die nächsten Jahre. Ich ersetze sich höchstens, wenn ein vergleichbares Modell rauskommt, welches deutlich weniger Strom verbraucht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Juni 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Die neue SLI HB Bridge vergrößert die Datenübertragung, ergo können *Mirkoruckler nicht mehr vorhanden* sein.


Das meinst du mit dem neuen SLI, nagut wie du willst, bezeichnen wir es eben als neues SLI, ist zwar eine PR Baustelle aber nun gut.
Die von mir markierte stelle überrascht mich doch sehr, wir sind uns alle einig dass es sich verbessert hat, aber von beseitigt kann niemand sprechen.
Ich bezweifle stark dass du uns beweise liefern kannst?


			
				PCGH Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Das soll vor allem bei hohen Auflösungen oder Bildwiederholungsraten Frametime-Aussetzer, also Ruckler, minimieren.


Ich habe einiges gefunden die von minimieren sprechen, aber von beseitigen nichts.
Wenn du aber von der VR Technik sprichst, wo jedes Bild eines Auges von einer GPU seperat berechnet wird ist dies hier irrelevant, daher kommt wohl deine missinterpretation.



GEChun schrieb:


> Mikroruckler entstehen durch Kommunikation-Defizite zwischen den GPU.
> Gründe hierfür können sein, Treiberprobleme, Zeitliche Defizite bei der  Synchronisation oder Traffic Datenmengen für die Synchronisation.


Multi-GPU ist und war schon immer eine Nische, daher sind Optimierungen schon immer das Problem gewesen, und genau dass ist es ja was ich angesprochen habe, du hast es ja selbst erwähnt, Multi-GPU hat Probleme die man mit einer nicht hat.
Du begründest deine *10 Jährige* PRO-Multi-GPU Sichtweise mit dem "neuen SLI", schon kurios nicht wahr, daher verwende ich bei meiner Argumentation auch bisher getestete Multi-GPU Benches, denn das "neue SLI" hattest du vor Zehn Jahren noch nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Amd sieht es da noch schlimmer aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist übrigens der letzte/aktuellste Test von PCGH bezüglich Multi-GPU.


			
				PCGH Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Das große Aber folgt  auf dem Fuße: Multi-GPU-Lösungen wie die Radeon Pro Duo, Geforce GTX  Titan Z und alle Einzelkarten-Verbunde kranken an vielen mehr oder  minder gravierenden Problemen, die mit dem Verfahren der Lastverteilung,  dem Alternate Frame Rendering (AFR), zusammenhängen. Mangelhafte  Skalierung ist dabei noch das geringste Problem, schwerer wiegen  Totalausfälle oder Grafikfehler, sobald eine Anwendung nicht mit AFR  kompatibel oder das Treiberprofil fehlerhaft ist. Und als wäre all das  nicht genug, verwässert Mikroruckeln die Frametimes.





GEChun schrieb:


> Ist ja nichts anderes als ein Film, je mehr Bilder desto flüssiger.


Aber nur wenn der Bildverlauf gleichbleibend hoch ist, und nicht schwankt wie ein betrunkener Matrose  Was auch das "neue SLI" nicht lösen kann.



GEChun schrieb:


> Somit begründet ΔΣΛ warum ehr weniger Geld ausgibt und ich warum ich mehr Geld ausgebe.


Naja, um Geld geht es mir hier eigentlich nicht, denn Crossfire/SLI ist ja auch mit den kleinsten Karten möglich, mir ist es egal ob eine R5 230 im Crossfire oder eine GTX 1080 im SLI betrieben wird, mir geht es um die Prinzipiellen Probleme, die anderen Faktoren, die man natürlich nicht verschweigen darf, sind hierbei Nebensache.


----------



## GEChun (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Denk mal drüber nach warum das bei Nvidia besser aussieht. 
Und dann denk mal drüber nach was Nvidia verbessert hat....

Problem gelöst?


----------



## RFL91 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Nach dem was ich bis jetzt von Pascal gesehen habe, ist die Generation nicht interessant für mich.
> Wenn Polaris da nicht ne Schippe drauf legt, wird der Betrag für dieses Jahr eher auf 0 Euro fallen.




Geht mir ähnlich. Ich warte mal auf die Ti der Pascal Generation und mal schauen was AMD so raus ringt....


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Juni 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Denk mal drüber nach warum das bei Nvidia besser aussieht.
> Und dann denk mal drüber nach was Nvidia verbessert hat....
> 
> Problem gelöst?



Ich habe nachgedacht, was ich auch gezeigt habe mit meinen Beiträgen.
Ich weiß genau was sich verbessert hat, aber verleugne deswegen nicht die Probleme.
Problem? Du bestreitest doch Probleme die ich bei meinem ersten Beitrag schrieb.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Bis 500 Euro ist für mich eine selbst gesteckte Grenze. Darüber würde ich in keinem Fall gehen...
Dieses Jahr steht eine Neuanschaffung an. Mal sehen was es wird


----------



## GEChun (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



			
				ΔΣΛ;8258982 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nachgedacht, was ich auch gezeigt habe mit meinen Beiträgen.
> Ich weiß genau was sich verbessert hat, aber verleugne deswegen nicht die Probleme.
> Problem? Du bestreitest doch Probleme die ich bei meinem ersten Beitrag schrieb.



Ich verleugne keine Probleme...
Ich sage nur das sie nicht so gravierend sind wie du es behauptest.
Das heißt nicht das sie nicht da sind..., nur halt nicht so schlimm...
Und was das neue SLI angeht, das weiß weder ich noch du ob es noch so gravierend ist oder ob die Probleme vielleicht in einem Bereich hineinfallen der subjektiv von allen nicht mehr wahrgenommen wird.


----------



## eRaTitan (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



GEChun schrieb:


> Ich verleugne keine Probleme...
> Ich sage nur das sie nicht so gravierend sind wie du es behauptest.
> Das heißt nicht das sie nicht da sind..., nur halt nicht so schlimm...
> Und was das neue SLI angeht, das weiß weder ich noch du ob es noch so gravierend ist oder ob die Probleme vielleicht in einem Bereich hineinfallen der subjektiv von allen nicht mehr wahrgenommen wird.


_
Muss auch sagen, sooo schlimm sind die "Problemchen" die hier angesprochen werden auch wieder nicht. 

Bei meiner "alten" GTX 690 hatte ich so gut wie keine Probleme, erst unter 45 FPS gab es leichte Probleme mit den MR (Persönlich war das nicht sooo schlimm^^).

Wenn es bei der 690 schon kaum, bis gar keine Probleme gab, wie wenige gibt es dann bei den neuen GPUs wo alles nochmal vieeel besser ist? ^^

Eigentlich ist die Discossion sinnfrei, denn wenn jemand mit MR Probleme hat, der wird sich auch keine zweite GPU kaufen, bzw. die schnell wieder Verkaufen. 



Und wenn ich jez iwas komisches geschrieben habe oder am Thema vorbei bin, muss ich euch sagen, ist mir egal..
peace out ich bin draussen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kusanar (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Also wenn man sich mal anschaut, wieviel die meisten hier (ca. 51% im Bereich von 200 bis 400 Euro) bereit sind, für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben, dann müssten die neuen AMD-Karten eigentlich reißenden Absatz finden und die nVidias in den Regalen liegen bleiben


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich mal anschaut, wieviel die meisten hier (ca. 51% im Bereich von 200 bis 400 Euro) bereit sind, für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben, dann müssten die neuen AMD-Karten eigentlich reißenden Absatz finden und die nVidias in den Regalen liegen bleiben


Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass die Umfrage hier für die Allgemeinheit repräsentativ ist. Ich glaube nicht, das ~13% aller PC Spieler 700+ Euro für ihre Grafikkarte ausgeben  Bei vielen ist das der Preis den sie wahrscheinlich fast für ihren kompletten PC bezahlt haben.
Das hier ist halt das PC Games Hardware *Extreme *Forum. Wenn man sich die Steamcharts mal anguckt, wird klar, dass 80+% der Spieler im Preisbereich 100-200 Euro liegen. (LinkL Steam-Hard- & Software-Umfrage)
Liegt aber vermutlich auch daran, dass 95% der PC-Spieler 1080p oder sogar weniger benutzen. 
Solche Umfragen spiegeln also nur wieder, wie hoch der Anteil der Enthusiasten in diesem Forum ist


----------



## Kusanar (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Das müsste meine Aussage dann eigentlich noch verschärfen... im Bereich von 100 - 200 Euro hat nVidia ja erst recht nichts zu bieten. Dass wir hier ein wenig speziell sind, ist mir bewusst


----------



## Wochenendzocker (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Na ich hoffe doch, dass AMD dieses Jahr wieder Marktanteile zurückholen kann


----------



## Gast20190527 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Lustige Umfrageergebnisse. Die meisten Stimmen teilen sich fast 50 - 50 die Leute die mehr als 700€ ausgeben wollen und die die nicht mehr als 300€ ausgeben wollen. Und plötzlich wird auch klar warum es immer AMD / Nvidia Fanboy Fights hier gibt. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe keine schmerzen damit auch mal 800€ für ne Karte rauszuhauen und da ich vermute das man bald Geld zahlen muss für Geld auf Bank bunkern, kommt es mir umso gelegener das ich auch mal Geld ausgeben darf.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



GEChun schrieb:


> Ich verleugne keine Probleme...
> Ich sage nur das sie nicht so gravierend sind wie du es behauptest.
> Das heißt nicht das sie nicht da sind..., nur halt nicht so schlimm...
> Und was das neue SLI angeht, das weiß weder ich noch du ob es noch so gravierend ist oder ob die Probleme vielleicht in einem Bereich hineinfallen der subjektiv von allen nicht mehr wahrgenommen wird.



Das "neue" SLI wird genauso sein wie das alte SLI.
Denn technisch ist es immer noch das gleiche, nur die Bandbreite wurde verbessert, aber das wird auch schon seit Jahren behauptet, dass das mit steigernder Bandbreite besser wird.
Angeblich sollte damals PCie 3.0 die Lösung sein. Wars aber nicht.
Und die neue SLI Brücke wird auch nichts daran ändern.


----------



## Kusanar (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Leg dein Geld lieber in Bier an, da bekommst du mindestens 4% 
Da ich mich in der 200 bis 400 Euro-Sparte bewege, wird's bei mir dieses Jahr mal wieder was von den "Roten".


----------



## Gast20190527 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ich bin anti alkoholiker und mag generell kein Bier


----------



## Deimos (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



eRaTitan schrieb:


> _
> Eigentlich ist die Discossion sinnfrei, denn wenn jemand mit MR Probleme hat, der wird sich auch keine zweite GPU kaufen, bzw. die schnell wieder Verkaufen.
> _



MR sind imo das kleinste Problem, da eliminierbar.
Schwerer wiegen da eher fehlende Unterstützung seitens der Entwickler und Grafikfehler.
Gefühlt hat der Support seitens Spielehersteller eher nachgelassen. Mit ein Grund, weshalb ich nach 7 Jahren wieder weg von CF bin.


----------



## eRaTitan (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



> _Leg dein Geld lieber in Bier an, da bekommst du mindestens 4%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_

Leg dein Geld doch lieber gleich in frisches grünes an, da bekommst du bis zu 25%. _


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Schwerer wiegen da eher fehlende Unterstützung seitens der Entwickler und Grafikfehler.
> Gefühlt hat der Support seitens Spielehersteller eher nachgelassen. Mit  ein Grund, weshalb ich nach 7 Jahren wieder weg von CF bin.





_Das schon eher. 

Der Support war das problem, mir ist es denoch egal wenn es mal probs gibt. 

Solange dran gearbeitet wird. 

Ich meine wir Dual GPUler sind nicht die hauptzielgruppe der Entwickler, da wir der kleine Teil an leuten sind wo SLI/CF betreiben.

Dass das mit den Treiber nicht so einfach ist kann ich mir vorstellen... 



...

_




_*duckundweg ..._ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Juni 2016)

Ich habe zu jener Zeit "_601 bis 700 Euro" _gewählt, da die GTX1080 so teuer war wäre jetzt "Mehr als 700 Euro" zutreffender.
Zu früh gekauft


----------



## Saihttammi (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] mehr als 700 €

Wir wohl demnächst die GTX 1080 werden. Ich kann einfach nicht anders.


----------



## orca113 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Revidiere grad meinenen Entschluss. Dieses Jahr wird nichts für eine Graka ausgegeben.


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[X] gar keins .... die 980ti reicht erstmal bis 17/18 für meine Nutzung.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Juni 2016)

@Gohrbi, es gibt kein "gar keins", wenn du dir jemals eine Karte gekauft hast weißt du zumindest was du ausgeben willst ... die Umfrage verstehen wohl nicht alle 


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> es ist wieder an der Zeit, die aktuellen Preisgewohnheiten abzufragen. Wie viel Geld gebt ihr *gewöhnlich* für eine Grafikkarte aus? Wenn das von Mal zu Mal schwankt, nennt bitte den Preisbereich, der am ehesten zutrifft.


Die letzte Option ist nur für diejenigen, die nicht wollen das man weiß wie viel sie ausgeben wollen, und auch ein verfahren um die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen 
Die letzte Option ist für die Umfrage und für PCGH irrelevant.


----------



## Gast20190527 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



Saihttammi schrieb:


> [x] mehr als 700 €
> 
> Wir wohl demnächst die GTX 1080 werden. Ich kann einfach nicht anders.



ja .. so ging es mir heute auch .. ich hab jetzt echt ne weile gekämpft aber heute doch die FE gekauft -.- verrückt aber was solls. Einen Tot muss man sterben


----------



## hanrot (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Man könnte mittlerweile fast schon den Preisbereich über 700 € auch in 50er Schritten aufteilen.


----------



## GEChun (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das "neue" SLI wird genauso sein wie das alte SLI.
> Denn technisch ist es immer noch das gleiche, nur die Bandbreite wurde verbessert, aber das wird auch schon seit Jahren behauptet, dass das mit steigernder Bandbreite besser wird.
> Angeblich sollte damals PCie 3.0 die Lösung sein. Wars aber nicht.
> Und die neue SLI Brücke wird auch nichts daran ändern.



Wurde es in der Tat. 
Aber mir war es vorher klar das dass nicht geht, klar es verbessert aber nicht in einem Relevanten Bereich.
Direkte Kommunikation der GPUs ist einfach besser und der Weg dauert nicht so lange.
Auch wenn der Bereich in Nanosekunden oder höher liegt, über PCIe dauert es einfach zu lange.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] so viel wie die 490 bzw. 490x kostet


----------



## Niza (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x]_Nichts, ich will einfach nur klicken!
_
Bin mit meiner GTX 660 Ti noch zu frieden.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## derneuemann (2. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Zwischen 300 und 600 Euro würde ich schätzen, mehr möchte ich nicht grundsätzlich ausschließen... Ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## TammerID (3. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ich bin vor einem Monat von der Palit Jetstream GTX780 auf die Palit Gamerock GTX1080 umgestiegen


----------



## Chr0nos89 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Eigentlich immer bis 500€ aber die 1080  würde mich schon anmachen 

Bei 700€ und endlich mal lieferbar, schlag ich zu.


----------



## HisN (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] So viel wie es halt kostet.
Dieses Jahr waren es bis jetzt 
800 Euro für eine GTX1080FE (+ Wasserkühler)
1300 Euro für eine Titan X Pascal (+ Wasserkühler)


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



HisN schrieb:


> [x] So viel wie es halt kostet.
> Dieses Jahr waren es bis jetzt
> 800 Euro für eine GTX1080FE (+ Wasserkühler)
> 1300 Euro für eine Titan X Pascal (+ Wasserkühler)


Kann ich aber etwas toppen 
2 GTX 1080 FE (je 749 €) plus 2 Wasserkühler
1 Titan X (1299 €) plus Wasserkühler


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[X] _301 bis 350 Euro
_
Wenn ich aber die Preise meiner letzten drei Grafikkarten vergleiche, geht der Trend eher nach oben.


----------



## Breyten (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x]Kommt auf die Preis-Leistung an

Damit ist nicht nur eine FHD-Karte für 200€ gemeint, sondern auch 4K-Karte für 1000€, der locker über 60FPS raushauen kann. Solche Karte würde ich mir auch kaufen, wenn die mal existiert.


----------



## HisN (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Was wiederrum von der eigenen Software und den eigenen Ansprüchen abhängt.

Eine alte Titan X (Pascal) kann in UHD locker 700 FPS rendern, genau so wie eine neue Titan X (Pascal) auf 20 FPS und weniger kommt.

http://abload.de/img/leagueoflegends_2016_uukc9.jpg
http://abload.de/img/shootergame_2016_06_25xuip.jpg


----------



## Stern1710 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Gerade die bei mir einzig verfügbare RX 470 mit 8GB Speicher in Österreich gekauft - 250-300 Euro daher


----------



## Redrudi (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Habe mir eine Gtx 1060 von gigabyte für 319+Versand gegönnt.jetzt ist den ganzen Monat Resteessen angesagt.


----------



## Suffi30 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Für 375 eine strix 980ti bekommen die 1500 mhz ohne spannungserhöhung hält. Normalerweise immer Max 300 Euro.


----------



## qqan (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

was immer der R9 Fury X Nachfolger zum Launch kostet..


----------



## enux (18. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Aufgrund der Fragestellung habe ich 251-300€ gewählt. Wäre es um "Wie viel Geld würdest du für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben" gehen, hätte das wohl anders ausgesehen. Witzigerweise wurde genau am Tag meiner Hardwarebestellung die GTX 1060 veröffentlicht, so dass ich ein Downgrade von der GTX 1070 zur 1060 gemacht habe, da mir die 1060 dicke reicht und knapp 200€ günstiger war. Für das Geld habe ich dann vernünftige Eingabegeräte gekauft.


----------



## rolfdafiftynine (20. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[ x ] so viel, wie nötig ist bzw. Sinn macht und der Geldbeutel hergibt.

Grafikkarten für >500€ finde ich trotzdem albern...


----------



## labernet (20. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

469€ für eine EVGA 1070 FTW hingeblättert, bereue es nach gut 2 Wochen kein bisschen.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Im Prinzip habe ich keine Preisgrenze, kaufe immer nach bester Preis/Leistungs/Langlebigkeit, mit einem Hang zu Underdogs/Nichtmarktführer, aus Furcht vor Monopolstellung und hohen Preisen. Die Grafikkarte wird dann so lange betrieben, bis Sie ein von mir gern genutztes Game in der meist Genutzten Auflösung keine Stabile 60FPS mehr bei alles auf lowest Settings schafft (und CPU/RAM nicht Schuld ist).


----------



## BlackAcetal (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> Im Prinzip habe ich keine Preisgrenze, kaufe immer nach bester Preis/Leistungs/Langlebigkeit, mit einem Hang zu Underdogs/Nichtmarktführer, aus Furcht vor Monopolstellung und hohen Preisen. Die Grafikkarte wird dann so lange betrieben, bis Sie ein von mir gern genutztes Game in der meist Genutzten Auflösung keine Stabile 60FPS mehr bei alles auf lowest Settings schafft (und CPU/RAM nicht Schuld ist).


Huch von wem kaufste dann deine GPU's? Lötest du Snapdragons aus Smartphones in deinen Pc.


----------



## nonsense (28. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

I.d.r so bis 200€.
Kommt immer aufs P/L an, bin bisher in dieser Klasse (bis 200€) recht gut gefahren.


----------



## Schmuppes (28. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ich habe dieses Jahr schon 200€ für eine Übergangskarte ausgegeben, habe aber seitdem 400-450 Euro angespart und warte auf Vega. Wenn die enttäuschend werden oder mit dem Budget nicht zu haben sind, verfluche ich die Branche und spiele nur noch Brettspiele.


----------



## Dudelll (29. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Wenns mit Vega zwischen 350 und 400 nichts gibt was sich als Upgrade für ne 390 lohnt bring ich Risiko mit


----------



## Noofuu (30. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Nvidia Geforce GTX 970 Palit Jetstream , 1920 x1080 läuft alles ohne Probleme deshalb wird die Karte erstmal bleiben.
Mein altes PC System (wo ich mit dem zocken aufhörten wollte) besaß eine GTX 980ti Zotac AMP Extreme dort habe ich aber auch mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1440 gespielt.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (31. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Huch von wem kaufste dann deine GPU's? Lötest du Snapdragons aus Smartphones in deinen Pc.



Deine Rückfrage verursacht bei mir Gerade einen Gehirnknoten:
Du schließt aus meiner Aussage, dass diese Definition weder auf AMD noch NVidia zutrifft.

wie kommts?


----------



## BlackAcetal (31. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> Deine Rückfrage verursacht bei mir Gerade einen Gehirnknoten:
> Du schließt aus meiner Aussage, dass diese Definition weder auf AMD noch NVidia zutrifft.
> 
> wie kommts?


"Im Prinzip habe ich keine Preisgrenze, kaufe immer nach bester Preis/Leistungs/Langlebigkeit, mit einem Hang zu Underdogs/Nichtmarktführer, aus Furcht vor Monopolstellung und hohen Preisen." 

Welche Alternativen zu AmD oder Nvidia gibts denn Sonst? Was sind denn Underdogs der GPU'S?


----------



## BlueKingMuch (31. August 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Gegenfrage: Ist es Sinnvoll bei nur 2 Unternehmen die diese Sparte abdecken beide als einen Marktführer zu vereinen oder ist es zu missverständlich den Marktführer nach dem aktuellen Market Share zu bestimmen?


----------



## bootzeit (6. September 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Max. 300€


----------



## Anna83 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Um die 200-220€, ungern mehr.

(HD7850 alt und jetzt RX470)


----------



## Frankie2510 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Nix mehr! Habe schon im Frühjahr 650 € für eine 980 TI investiert


----------



## griml (14. September 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] 501 bis 600
Könnte mir in Hintern beißen
Hab mir im Juli die 980Ti von Gigabyte geholt und hatte nur ein Halbwissen was Grafikkarten angeht. Hätte warten sollen auf die 1070


----------



## Bash0r (14. September 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Seit 2013 oder so keine GPU mehr gekauft. :-/ Und damals auch nur gebraucht die GTX 670. Die ist aber schon wieder weg. Und noch immer werkelt meine alte HD 7970 Ghz 

Habe für 200-250€ abgestimmt. Das dürfte so etwa dem nahe kommen, was ich zukünftig für GPUs ausgeben werde. Nächstes ... oder übernächstes Jahr. Frühestens. Obwohl mich die 1060 schon gereizt hat


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. September 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Hab grad meine 290 ausgepackt. Also ich hab diesmal weniger als 200 ausgegeben...ist dafür aber gebraucht. Es wäre fast die rx 470x geworden.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. September 2016)

Wenn man gewöhnlich bis zu 50€ ausgibt für eine Grafikkarte, werden diese Personen sicher keine Spieler sein, aber warum sind die dann hier, ach ja ich vergaß, weil sie es können


----------



## Ferix2x (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ich habe für meine 250 € gekauft 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] 401 bis 500 €


----------



## Marwyc (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Kommt halt drauf an, wenn ich das Geld gerade habe, dann kanns schon mehr sein. Hab mir aber die GTX1070 zugelegt und glaub ich knapp 480€ bezahlt. War okay.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

X Mehr als 700 Euro

Die letzte lag bei 1299€


----------



## Parabellum08 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

@ΔΣΛ
Wenn man gewöhnlich bis zu 50€ ausgibt für eine Grafikkarte, werden diese Personen sicher keine Spieler sein, aber warum sind die dann hier, ach ja ich vergaß, weil sie es können 

Dann gehör ich wohl zu den Freaks , da ich normalerweise nur gebrauchte Karten (bis 70 Euro ) passend zu meinem gebrauchtem System kaufe . Das liegt auch daran , dass ich mir meistens auch die alten , günstigen Spiele kaufe . Green Pepper oder die netten Dinger , die der PCGH beiliegen . Dadurch hab ich zwar nicht das Neueste(dafür Bugfrei) und man spart doppelt .


----------



## Jiko (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



			
				ΔΣΛ;8448396 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man gewöhnlich bis zu 50€ ausgibt für eine Grafikkarte, werden diese Personen sicher keine Spieler sein, aber warum sind die dann hier, ach ja ich vergaß, weil sie es können



Spiele sind immer relativ - es gibt auch viele Spiele, die nicht so grafikfordernd sind. Seien es ältere Spiele (Diablo II ist da noch immer ein sehr beliebter Vertreter) oder einfach simple Arcade-Spiele (Solitaire etc. - da habe ich schon sehr beeindruckende Spieler gesehen, wo ich nur rätselnd daneben stehen kann, wie die das so schnell hinbekommen) - mit allem kann man viele Stunden und Tage Spaß haben, ohne die große Grafik-Leistung zu brauchen. 
Und gerade, wenn man sich gebrauchte Grafikkarten kauft, kann man auch in diesem Preisbereich noch ganz ordentliche Geräte bekommen, die auch für "Moderneres" gehen. Meine GTX 460 gibt es gebraucht inzwischen für 30-40€ (traurig, sowas, wenn ich bedenke, wie teuer die damals war), und auch die nochmal deutlich stärkere GTX 570 ist in diesem Preisbereich zu bekommen (was fast noch trauriger wäre, da neuer und höhere Klasse). Auf meiner 460er kann ich auch Sachen wie Starcraft II und Tera auf Full HD spielen. Nicht gerade in den höchsten Einstellungen, aber ruckelfrei.


----------



## xcruel (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[X] 501 bis 600 Euro

Hab eine Zotac GTX 980Ti AMP Omega Edition mit 6GB beim Amazon Prime Day für 260€ abgreifen können. Kostet normalerweise 500€+.
Ich überlege aber up zu graden, weiß nur noch nicht so ganz was ich mir holen soll.


----------



## JanJake (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

310€ letztes Jahr für eine R9 390 und vor ein paar Tagen wieder 310€ für die 2. R9 390 xD


----------



## Flexsist (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[X] 301-350€

Habe ich bereits ausgegeben.


----------



## Karotte81 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] Zuviel


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Oktober 2016)

Nicht nur zu viel, andere Karten wie zb die Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix oder Palit GTX 1070 GameRock wären auch noch wesentlich leiser, sogar schneller unter Dauerlast, und dabei sogar auch noch kühler, ja ich kann verstehen warum du deinen kauf als Griff ins Klo begreifst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darf man fragen wieso es gerade diese Karte geworden ist, vielleicht weil die Karte optisch viel mehr versprach als sie einhalten kann, oder weil du Tests nicht gelesen oder sogar ignoriert hast?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Viel zu viel..


----------



## SnugglezNRW (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

bin seit ein paar Jahren schon davon ab mir teure Hardware zu kaufen. Einfach aus dem Grund da es sich absolut nicht lohnt.
Die neuen Grafikkracher die jährlich auf den Markt gekackt werden konnten mich alle nicht fesseln und wurden dann spätestens nach 10 Stunden von meiner Platte verbannt.
Die Spiele die spielenswert sind (jedenfalls nach meinem persönlichen Empfinden) laufen auch mit einer 100-150 Euro Karte wunderbar.
Vielleicht würde ich auch 500 Euro oder mehr für nen brauchbaren Pixelschubser ausgeben wenn die erhältliche Software mir dafür aber auch was bieten kann,.. ist aber momentan leider nicht so.
Ich gehöre auch eher zu den Leuten die Wert auf Gameplay, Story und Inhalt legen. Mir ist es eigentlich auch egal ob das Modell jetzt aus xyz% mehr polygonen besteht oder ob auch UHD textturen supported werden. Ich seh einfach das selbst kleine Indie Spiele mit "Pennergrafik" mehr Atmosphäre generieren können wie all der Dreck der mir von Ubisoft, EA, und wie sie sonst alle heissen immer wieder aufs neue verkauft werden soll.

[x]Ich kaufe daher nach Bedarf, halte mir aber trotzdem gerne ein paar Leistungsreserven zurück


----------



## Dragonskull (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ich kaufe seit jeher in der Midrange, dass heißt ca. 200 - 250 Euro. Grundsätzlich rüste ich aber auch nur auf, wenn mir Leistung fehlt oder ein wirklich gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis erreicht ist. Das war in dieser Grafikkartengeneration nur leider nicht ganz der Fall.
Für bis ca. 250 Euro konnte mir kein Hersteller eine Grafikkarte bieten, welche leise ist (maximal ca. 1,5 Sone), Leistung auf Höhe einer AMD R9 390 (X) bietet und mindestens 8 GB VRAM dabei hat. AMD bietet mit der RX 480 zwar den Grafikspeicher, aber die Leistung ist etwas zu niedrig und die Grafikkarten sind durch die Bank nicht leise. Nvidia wiederum hat mit der GTX 1060 die Leistung und geringe Lautstärke erfüllt, kann mir in diesem Preisbereich aber keinen zukunftssicheren Speicher bieten. Im Endergebnis wurde also nicht aufgerüstet. Naja vielleicht ja bei der nächsten GPU-Generation


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Die MSI RX 480 Gaming X erfüllt deine Ansprüche durchaus. Mehr hier: JETZT Neu: Digitales Sonderheft Geforce GTX 1060 / RX 480 / RX 470 / RX 460 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## jason2000 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[X] 251-300€

Ist gar nicht so leicht seinen Geldbeutel schonen zu wollen und trotzdem Leistung zu haben


----------



## DataDino (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

201 bis 250 Euro

Mehr waren es nie und werden es auch nie. Bisher reichte die Leistung immer und auch mit meiner GTX 960 bin ich noch zufrieden ^^


----------



## Dragonskull (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die MSI RX 480 Gaming X erfüllt deine Ansprüche durchaus. Mehr hier: JETZT Neu: Digitales Sonderheft Geforce GTX 1060 / RX 480 / RX 470 / RX 460
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Also in der aktuellsten Ausgabe (12/2016) wird die MSI-Karte mit einer Lautheit von 2,2 / 2,4 Sone (3D / Ernstfall) angegeben. Das finde ich dann doch relativ laut. Und die Rohleistung der AMD-Karten ist ja jetzt auch nicht so ganz auf dem Niveau der 1060er von Nvidia. Ein klarer Preis-Leistungssieger ist für mich diese Generation nicht erkennbar.
Zudem liegen beide Modelle noch oberhalb meines Wunschlimits ^^


----------



## DataDino (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



Dragonskull schrieb:


> Also in der aktuellsten Ausgabe (12/2016) wird die MSI-Karte mit einer Lautheit von 2,2 / 2,4 Sone (3D / Ernstfall) angegeben. Das finde ich dann doch relativ laut. Und die Rohleistung der AMD-Karten ist ja jetzt auch nicht so ganz auf dem Niveau der 1060er von Nvidia. Ein klarer Preis-Leistungssieger ist für mich diese Generation nicht erkennbar.
> Zudem liegen beide Modelle noch oberhalb meines Wunschlimits ^^


Da stimme ich zu. Es ist wirklich schwer, für sich aktuell die richtige Karte zu finden. Diese Generation lasse ich definitiv aus. Habe ja eine GTX 960. Die reicht für FullHD (da ich bzgl. Bandbreite eh momentan nur ältere Spiele daddel) noch locker aus. Die 1060 6G oder RX 480 8G sind zwar schon erheblich schneller. Aber eben auch in der Anschaffung teurer als die Vorgänger. Momentan ist bezogen auf die Custom-Karten mit den höheren Taktraten in Verbindung mit Preis-Leistung die Gainward 1060 6G Phoenix GS eigentlich das meiner Meinung nach beste Paket. Es gibt zwar auch stärkere Karten wie die Gigabyte Gaming Extreme oder die Strix. Aber die Teile sind auch mal so eben fast 40 € teurer als die Gainward. Und ich denke die paar MHz machen den Kohl dann auch nicht mehr fett.

Auf der AMD-Seite steht die laut Taktung stärkste RX in Form der Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 480 8G D5 OC als Gegenstück. Die ist aber teuerer als die GTX, schwächer als die GTX und verbraucht auch etwas mehr als die GTX. Dafür hat sie eben 8 GB VRAM. Man könnte auch hier jetzt sagen, das die paar MHz den Kohl nicht fett machen und dann zur PowerColor Red Devil greifen. Die ist zwar 10 € günstiger als die Nitro, aber auch nur 5 € günstiger als die GTX. Die Red Devil ist aber am Ende noch ein kleines Tickchen langsamerer als die Nitro und sie hat auch noch einen weiteren fiesen Nachteil. Sie ist ganze 7 cm länger als die Nitro.

Wenn ich also jetzt die Wahl hätte und ich müsste unbedingt jetzt eine kaufen, dann würde ich klar und deutlich zur GTX 1060 6G von Gainward greifen. Die hat einen Zero-Fan Modus und so lange eine Karte diesen hat, ist mir die Lautstärke unter Last eigentlich vollkommen egal, da ich eh nur mit Kopfhörer/Headset spiele. Allerdings müsste ich dann auch mein Budget aufstocken.

Es gibt eigentlich immer ein Preis-Leistungssieger. Dazu muss man halt so viele Parameter in Betracht ziehen, wie es geht. Und dann kristalisiert sich da schon einer heraus.


----------



## Jiko (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ich liege in der Umfrage auch bei 201-250€. Ich korrigiere auf 440€, aber die Grafikkarte muss jetzt auch wieder einige Jahre halten. Meine GTX 460 hat es 6 Jahre lang geschafft. Bin auf die Langlebigkeit der 1070 gespannt.


----------



## donangelo (1. November 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Hi zusammen
 nach langem hin und her überlegen und ausreichender Recherche, bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen mir eine 1070  statt 1080 zu kaufen. Zum einen dachte ich mir : mensch knapp 800 Öcken ist doch viel Geld, welches man für Urlaub oder Geschenke für seine Kinder ausgeben kann. Zum anderen muss man ja auch über seine Hardware nachdenken und da ich noch in 1920*1080 , 24 Zoll, reicht das allemal aus. Zuletzt hab ich dann  eine Zotac 1070 Extreme gekauft. Die 5 Jahre Garantie nach _registrieren und dem tollen abschneiden laut Ausgabe 9/16 haben mich überzeugt.  Außerdem habe ich in BF1 mit meiner GTX 570 Phantom nicht mehr ganz 60 FPS dauerhaft bei minimalen Einstellungen hinbekommen ( Schade ).
MfG
_


----------



## Hurets (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ich habe hier eine solche Grafikkarte AMD Radeon HD 6515G2, 512МБ. Plane zu kaufen mehr mächtige. Ich habe noch nicht entschieden, welches neue kaufen


----------



## Benman2785 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

zwischen 350-450€ - notfalls mal 550€


----------



## der_yappi (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich kuck das ich da im Preisbereich von ~250€ bin.
> Obs dann mal 10 oder 20 mehr sind, kommt drauf an - wäre aber auch nicht so schlimm.
> 
> Von daher habe ich mal 201€-250€ genommen...




Wie damals geschrieben.
Meine Sapphire Nitro RX470 mit 8GB hat im November knapp unter 250€ gekostet
Also wunderbar im Rahmen geblieben


----------



## blnkaby (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

535 € für ne 1070er

davor 3x GTX 680er auch über 500 € bezahlt als sie neu raus kam (2 stück nach 1 jahren später zugekauft) 3 WAY SLI
davor 3x GTX 275er für 250 € und auch da (2 stück gebraucht für ca. 150 € nachgekauft) 3 WAY SLI
davor 2x ATI Radeon xfx 4890 xxx auch ca 250€ 
davor 2x XFX 8800 GTX/XXX ca. 500 € das stück 
davor 2x MSI 7900 GTO auch ca. 250€ das Stück
davor ATI Radeon X850PRO@ XTPE 259,99€

Also man könne so sagen, ich habe auch so wie die anderen die Preistendenz zwischen 250 und 500€ wenn man mal die Jahre zurück blicken tut.

Man kann sicherlich etwas warten bis die Preise fallen aber wenn man die Hardware haben will und ungeduldig ist, dann muss man halt in die tiefen Taschen greifen .


----------



## DarkMegans (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Im schnitt gib ich immer zwischen 200 bis 300fr für eine neue 80er Serie vom Nvidia aus
da ich immer die alte wieder verkaufe


----------



## Davi33 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

mit meiner 390 bin ich ganz zufrieden war die richtige wahl zur 970.
wenn was neues denn erst mitte 2018


----------



## Hannesjooo (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Ich kaufe wenn es geht meist ein gebrauchtes Exemplar. Nie mehr als 200€ Momentan ist eine GTX 970 drinn die ich auf dem Flohmarkt für 85€ gekauft habe. 
Erste gekaufte war die Radeon 7500 für ich glaub 100, dann die 9250 mit 128mb gebraucht für 50 Euro, GTX 6600 gt für 150 € (ist nach 5 Monaten verreckt) dann die x1950 pro für 140€ dann die Radeon 3870 neu für ich glaub 190€, dann meine lieblingskarte die gtx 470. Hab ich auch neu Gekauft für 197€, hielt am Längsten und ist noch am werkeln in einem anderen Rechner.


----------



## mannefix (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Gerade ne GTX 1070 (MSI) für 374,90 Euro bei Caseking gekauft. Upgrade von GTX 770. Nicht schlecht!


----------



## usopia (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*



Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Ich kaufe wenn es geht meist ein gebrauchtes Exemplar. Nie mehr als 200€ Momentan ist eine GTX 970 drinn die ich auf dem Flohmarkt für 85€ gekauft habe.
> ...


Konntest du die Funktion Karte denn irgendwie testen oder hast du auf gut Glück gekauft? Ich sehe auch ab und zu Hardware auf'm Flohmarkt aber die Frage ist immer: funktioniert der Kram?


----------



## Octopoth (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

[x] 301-350 EUR

Ist meiner Meinung nach ein vernünftiges P/L-Verhältnis. Kaufe mir lieber alle 2-3 Jahre für 300-350 EUR eine gute GraKa, als alle 5-6 Jahre viel viel Geld für High-End...


----------



## Mydgard (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Bisher habe ich immer so 150-220 Euro ausgegeben, schätze aber bei der nächsten wird das nicht mehr möglich sein, die Grafikkartenpreise sind einfach abnorm stark gestiegen ... Da ich vorhabe, demnächst mal auf WQHD hochzugehen, muss ich zwangsläufig mehr ausgeben, schätze so um die 400 Euro ... mal gucken wie VEGA wird ...


----------



## ed_chel (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wieviel Geld gibst du für eine Grafikkarte aus (2016)?*

Also ich kaufe mir in dieser Woche eine Msi GTX 1060 Gaming X 6Gb für ca. 240€ allerdings sind nach Weihnachten alle ausvekauft, sodass ich erstmal eine Weile warten muss bis sie ankommt...


----------

